# Ruger P-90



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone own a P-90 in 45 ACP? What are your experiences with it? It's moving up the gotta have list. I've heard some bad reports on the P345 so I have been looking towards the 90. It will be a house/vehicle gun and not a carry gun.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

The P90 is an excellent Gun. It is accurate, dependable, and reasonably priced so what more could you want. It is larger and heavier that a lot, but it can be carried for CCW if you want to. I've carried a P97DC for years and just recently bought a P90DC and ordered a Holster so I can alternate if I want to. I don't think you can go wrong with one. I personally like the Decockers, but It's all in what you get used to, but I do think for CCW, you need to keep them all the same.


----------

